# Does Black look like brown??



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Onyx looks brownish in the light almost like when somone colors there hair the darkest brown it looks black but in the light you can tell its brown. Does this mean he is going to be brown?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What color is his nose?


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Black.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Pictures would help.

He could be a blue.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

With a black nose, he is not (and won't be) a brown, but he could clear to blue. Blues take 2 - 3 years to completely change from black to a steely dark grey-blue. In between, they often have a brownish tinge to their coat.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

lavillerose said:


> With a black nose, he is not (and won't be) a brown, but he could clear to blue. Blues take 2 - 3 years to completely change from black to a steely dark grey-blue. In between, they often have a brownish tinge to their coat.


Agree, but don't agree so much that blue should be a dark steely colour. Blues I have seen are a warm, almost lavender colour. It's a deep colour, but not a dark colour.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

What colour are Onyx's parents? I can hardly wait to see what colour my dogs turn too; they started out black but like Onyx, look brown in the sunlight. When I shave their faces, their faces are the colour of aluminum now. When you part Onyx's fur on the ears or ankles, can you see grey at the roots?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Indiana, your dogs could be silver rather than blue. Some black dogs can have a brownish tint in the sun. That is why so many black dogs that show AKC are dyed...


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't believe I said it "should" be. All the poodle colors have variations of shades in them. I've seen blues remain quite dark, and some lighten quite a bit. The point is that it is different from Silver, in that it stays a dark to midtoned grey that looks "blue", and it is also mostly definitely not black. 

Alegria Jaeda This bitch, for instance, is quite light for a blue, IMO.

Alegria Elenor This one is definitely dark steel blue.

Both beautiful dogs.


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He looks like a black puppy. He may change some, but he isn't going to be silver. You might get to enjoy the ever changing poodle color show! Or, he will stay as beautifully black as he is right now. Having a dark brown tint doesn't mean he'll be blue. Like I said, many black poodles do have a dark brown tint when the sun hits them and people dye them in order to show them AKC. It is difficult to get a solid inky black dog. That's what a lot of show people strive for in their blacks. He could also fade to dark gray, but you won't know that until he is around a year. 

Does he have any white hair on him or on the bottoms of his paws?


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

outwest said:


> He looks like a black puppy. He may change some, but he isn't going to be silver. You might get to enjoy the ever changing poodle color show! Or, he will stay as beautifully black as he is right now. Having a dark brown tint doesn't mean he'll be blue. Like I said, many black poodle do have a dark brown tint when the sun hits them. Does he have any white hair on him or on the bottoms of his paws?


No white at all...I am very excited to see what he will end up as!!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

His fur could be slightly sunburned....my black poodles hair is inky black, but the tips are slightly reddish/brown from the sun.


----------



## Luna.pooch (Jul 26, 2021)

outwest said:


> He looks like a black puppy. He may change some, but he isn't going to be silver. You might get to enjoy the ever changing poodle color show! Or, he will stay as beautifully black as he is right now. Having a dark brown tint doesn't mean he'll be blue. Like I said, many black poodles do have a dark brown tint when the sun hits them and people dye them in order to show them AKC. It is difficult to get a solid inky black dog. That's what a lot of show people strive for in their blacks. He could also fade to dark gray, but you won't know that until he is around a year.
> 
> Does he have any white hair on him or on the bottoms of his paws?


Hi my toy poodle is the same she's brownish in the sun but back when we're at home or inside, she also has some white hairs around her body. What clor is she?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and welcome! A photo would be very helpful, if you could manage that. Did you see her parents? Their color would give a clue also. 

How old is she now? Has she always appeared brownish in the sun or did that start later?


----------



## Luna.pooch (Jul 26, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and welcome! A photo would be very helpful, if you could manage that. Did you see her parents? Their color would give a clue also.
> 
> How old is she now? Has she always appeared brownish in the sun or did that start later?


She’s 1year old








This was taken i think when she was around 2-3months old









this was taken last week beside the window(natural light from the sun)








also taken last week









this was around may or june

no I wasn’t able to see her parents because I got her during the lockdown here in our country so she was just delivered to me. I still love her so much but i’m just confused what color she really is.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

IMHO, she is black with some sunburned hair. The base color of almost all poodles is either black or brown. The nose and eye rim color indicates the base color. There are also some blue/gray poodles who are born with blue/gray pigment. Coat color genetics are complicated. Well bred poodles from people who show are likely to come with a pedigree that indicates the color of their ancestors. That certainly helps when you want to breed for certain colors.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

She looks like a sunburnt black to me. My blue poodle developed grey hair around his eyes and around his whiskers pretty early on. He also has silver streaks in his ears, especially the undersides. The blue mask and goggles aren't as apparent now, because the grey has progressed up his snout, but the silver ear streaks grow increasingly prominent as he gets older.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

What a really lovely dog!


----------

